# TP's Taking Testers: Tri-Phase Progressive Training



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2004)

Well folks, as some of you know, for the better part of the last 3 months, a few of us have been implimenting a new training protocol that I have been working on.

We (the initial small group of testers) are wrapping up our first training cycle, and worked out many of the kinks.  We have also seen some (in my opinion) impressive results, to date, with this small sample group (3-5, depending on how you count).

As such, it is time to expand the user base significantly, and see what this program can really do for the masses.  So I am looking for more feedback.  Please respond here, if you are interested, and if (and only if) I ask yout to email me, please do so at twinpeak@avantlabs.com.

The working name for the program is Tri-Phase Progressive Training  or TP-PT, for now.

Here are the rules: 

* Each phase is four weeks, and I will give each user one phase at a time.  
* You must commit to and complete 12 weeks, as designed.
* You must take before and after pictures.
* You can be bulking, cutting, or recomping.
* You must log/journal your experiences and workouts on this board, including subjective feelings.
* You may disclose any information relation to the workout you did on the day you did it.  You may not disclose information of upcoming workouts.
* Diet and supplementation (and drug use) are wholly up to you _so long as_ you aren't using something for the first time.  However, if you want to work with a Carb Cycling program, I can help you design one for your goals.


Here is what I need to hear:

* A pitch about why you are interested, and confirmation that you will meet all of the above rules, including and especially, duration, secrecy/privacy, and providing detailed feedback.

Anyone interested?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

I was wondering if you were going to post this over here, or if I was going to have to pop my cherry post count over at AL. 

I'll be back


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

hi TP - i'm interested!  i've been on a nice roll of not missing the gym at all and that will continue (not missing).  my workouts are going well but i'm always interested in learning and trying new things.  i'll go the distance with Tri-Phase.

i will only post workouts after the fact (as i do now) and not disclose what's coming next.

i currently keep notes in my written log about how things feel during workouts etc.  i don't always transfer those over to im but i certainly can and would during these 12 weeks.

i'll post every workout..the only hitch is no computer at home so i will only be able to update m-f.

i'm ready if you are.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

sh*t - nearly forgot.  how strict are the specific days in your plan?  for instance - i can never get to the gym on saturdays.  is that gonna be a problem with following the program?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would love to try this, but I'm on LeptiGen for the first time, so I suppose I have to wait, no?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok I'm back

I am always looking to learn about training and diet and the effects on my progress.  I am open-minded and flexible, and hard-working.  After seeing many successes with Carb-cycling and your previous program, I think this would be a great opporunity to learn and grow. 

Keeping tabs isn't a problem, I have no problems with the criteria stated.


----------



## Var (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm definitely interested.  I'm 26 and have been training for about 5 years.  Been extremely dedicated (training and diet) for the past 2-2.5.  I've been using P/RR/S for over a year and have made great gains.  I'm pretty light, but the strength and body comp changes have been considerable.  I think I'd be a very good choice for many reasons...particualry, the fact that I have OCD (yes, diagnosed).    I keep an extremely detailed workout/diet log and will continue to do so.  I'd probably be one of your smaller testers.  I'm 5'6 and 155 lbs.  Lemme know.  Thanks!


----------



## Var (Mar 31, 2004)

Oops...forgot about the secrecy part.  I'm like a vault.  I pride myself on being honest.  No worries there.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2004)

Camaro, just test the one thing at a time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2004)

Var and Iain are in.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Var and Iain are in.




should I infer that I'm not?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2004)

Still deciding.  No offense meant, but I have yet to see you stick to a diet, and I don't want to skew results if you don't complete it.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 31, 2004)

I am very interested in trying something new.  I am going to be at school for the summer, which means free access to the rec, we got a great facility, and ive got all sorts of free time (like hours on end).  I supplement only with protein and glutamine, used creatine at one point but not now.

I would love to do this, i have no problem agreeing to the terms and conditions posted above.  I am very interested in bulking right now, I'm 5'10", 172 pounds, was 142 when i started lifting.  Optimum time for me to start, however, would be in one month.  I am working on getting back to the shape i was in before my surgery, which should take a few weeks, but not much more; im back at the rec 5-6 times a week now.  I am interested because when I started lifting, I had no problem gaining weight.  This has been a problem recently, that I plateaued and changing things didnt help.  I would like to see if this works for me, and if it does, itd be a true testament to your program.

Let me know   You can also reach me at erkoman22@cfu.net

-Erik


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

i hear ya.  if it helps - i stuck with DPw8 for months and back in college i competed and came in at about 11% bodyfat so i can and have stuck to it.

you're right though - there were long periods of time where i'd start/stop/change things over and over.  i've been doing well since late February with my eating plan and hitting the gym hard.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright Hilary, you are in.  Thank Jodi.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Would it work for someone getting ready for a comp?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually, no.

For some weird reason, its only effective for those not training for a competition.

(P.S. Sorry, sometimes I can't help but be a sarcastic ass).


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Alright Hilary, you are in.  Thank Jodi.



by the end of the testing..all 3 of us will be pleased.  

thanks TP (and Jodi)


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey TP 
I'm interested.  12 weeks is not a problem.  I'm playing pretty completively now so not sure if that would interfere with what you have in mind.
Logging on here is not a problem.  I would definantly be consistant about it for this situation.  Secrecy & Privacy absolutely because I believe you would return the same.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> by the end of the testing..all 3 of us will be pleased.
> 
> thanks TP (and Jodi)


Welcome 

Now you better kick ass with me


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

You doing this as well Jodi??


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes I am


----------



## Var (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone know when this starts?  I'm ready to get going.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmm, I had a Top Secret Clearance in the Navy.

I would have to check with my Sig.Other to see if she could handle me going on a strict program.

Do I need access to specialized equipment?  I have a home gym with bench, barbell, dumbells and a dip/chin-up station.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 31, 2004)

My stats.  Age 25 height 6 foot 1 170lbs 11.5%bf.  The reason whey Im intrested is I have accomplished my goal for fat loss, and now its time to start packing on some hard earned mucsle the clean and right way.  I have stuck to my diet for 7 months now and have been training for 7 months.  I used to weigh 242lbs with a waist size of 42 now my waist size is 32 at 170lbs.  In order to reach what I did my diet had to be clean no excuses.  I train 4 days a week with no cardio except for basketball twice a week.  I can train on any given day as my gym opens at 5am and closes at 10pm.  Im very serious about my trainning and follow through.  I dont go to the gym because I have to I go because I want to and I enjoy working out.  In fact the days when Im not in the gym I wish I was (those are off days).  I have no problem with logging my progress.  I am able to stick with a task with no variation.  It has always been a dream to have a nice physique, and Im am partially there with the fat loss.  I know putting on the mucsle will be twice as hard but thats what will be exciting.  

Please consider me for one of your pupils.  I will not let you down TP.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I would also like to try this.  I have been bulking for the last few months, and have also been on the same training program.  It is growing stagnant quite frankly.  I have been putting together a new diet, and would like a new training program to accompany it.  This sounds like a great opportunity 

My stats are as follows.  I am 21 years old, and have been training for about 6 yrs.  But have only been serious(IE: watching my diet, dedication, etc) for the past 6 months or so.  I am 5'8" tall and currently 197Lbs.

I also can keep a secret.  If you dont want anyone to know, then its none of their business.

-Jake


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 31, 2004)

any idea when youll have the next group selected?  im really really interested.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Actually, no.
> 
> For some weird reason, its only effective for those not training for a competition.
> ...


So can people getting ready for a comp be in or not? Or was your answer serious and your explanation sarcastic? Cause I'd LOVE to try it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2004)

DimeBag is in, just for the cool name.

Maniclion, Once, and Premier are all in.  As is Rock, if you can do 12 weeks.

Reminder, EVERYONE who is in must email me at twinpeak@avantlabs.com with any relevant info.

Please include your username and "(IM)" in the subject line.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 31, 2004)

Court, you are in too, so long as you can stick to it.

Lots of interest everyone, thanks.

We are fast approaching the total number of testers, so I might close this up by weeks end.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 31, 2004)

TP  I am interested in your program.  I had talked to you before through PMs but you were all set at that time.  I got 12 weeks.  Hell I got 36 weeks if you want it.  I dont see an disruption in the future that would cause me to be out of the gym.  I have been stuck at a plateau both in Lean mass and weights I am using.  recently I have paid more attention to my diet and have made some smaller but consistant gains.  I am most interested in bulking right now but I cant afford to add much more body fat.  
I am 22, 6'1", 242 lbs been lifting for 4 almost 5 years seriously.  I'd enjoy logging and give feed back, as my job is pretty boring and I would have enough time


----------



## X Ring (Mar 31, 2004)

oh I guess I should add that I am trust worthy.  Hell people trust me with their middle school age kids everyday


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 31, 2004)

good to know youre not michael jackson lol.



ok, maybe that was too much......


----------



## once was fat (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet Im In.   Thanks TP.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2004)

TP - 

I'm interested.   I've been lifting weights for 15 years using different methods.

Push/Pull/Leg
One muscle group a day
Negative loading
Two muscles per workout
P/RR/S
Low reps
High reps
Morning workouts
Evening workouts
Plyometrics
...the list goes on.

I started at 145lbs back in 1988.   My current stats - 33 years old, 5'10, 186lbs.    I workout 4 days a week plus another day of cardio (basketball/football or the treadmill).   I log every workout.  My diet is consistent.   I have access to a gym 24 x 7.   I play competitive football or basketball year-round.  My major goals include staying lean and  increasing my speed and strength.   

I was waiting for GoPro's P/RR/S II but he said it will not be made available for a while.


Here is my current journal:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27545

I have two other journals on this site dating back to July 2003.    I have keep track of my weight and lifts dating back to 1995.

I have a digital camera and am willing to post them online if needed.

I do have 12 weeks to put toward this new program.

You will not find a better person to keep a secret   

Let me know     I'm very interested!!
YM


----------



## mizt (Apr 1, 2004)

*Would love 2*

Finished wreslting season a few weeks ago and have been trying to but on the mass I lost from cutting.  Wreslted 112 up to bout 130 and have been working out 4 times a week + cardio.  Been reading the forums for a while but never really posted anything over here.

Stats: 
Age: 15
Weight: 132
Height: 5'6
Bench: 155 (like to get to around 200+ before next season)
Squat: 225
Abs: 6 pack  

Was looking at the MAX-OT workout for the workout program to last me through the summer.  Im currently finsihing up the SAIS http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jeff1.htm 
.

Would be glad to upload detailed logs on both my diet (clean) and workout as I keep them on my palm.  Been working out for about 2 years off and on but just started to take it serious a few months ago.  Will do a few short cycles of creatine during the summer (3 on 2 off).


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 2, 2004)

So you're not allowed to find out what's included in the training program beforehand?


----------



## Var (Apr 2, 2004)

BUMP...Getting anxious!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 2, 2004)

Yellow, and X Ring are in, email me.

I will have the private forum with the info set up, over the weekend.  I will email you all access.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 2, 2004)

sweet, i'm definitely excited about this!!


----------



## Var (Apr 2, 2004)

Any idea when we're going to start the actual training?  Should we take a couple days off from our regular workouts, or is that not an issue?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2004)

I suppose I am out now since I am hitting the enanthate for the first time, huh?  Oh well, I guess it is for the better, I will be flying around a couple times this summer anyway and don't want to impede the experimental method.  Good luck TP.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yellow, and X Ring are in, email me.
> 
> I will have the private forum with the info set up, over the weekend.  I will email you all access.



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!

    I just emailed you.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 3, 2004)

Would it be possible to find out what's included in the training regimen? I am 16 years old, and am just experimenting with a whole lot of different routines, but I would really like to try a new one TP. I weight train 3 days a week at a gym, and 2 days a week at home doing dumbell only exercises (it's the only exercise equiptment I have).  What are the qualifications for getting in?


----------



## Akateros (Apr 3, 2004)

Here goes nothing:

I'd be deeply, deeply, _deeply_ interested, TP. Except that I am currently exactly three weeks out from contest. (And, of course, new here and you don't know me, and you may well be out of space.)

I'm obsessive, secretive, dedicated, committed, detail-oriented and verbose. My diet's clean generally (right now, of course, clean to the point of tedium); supplements I use are whey protein, glutamine, glucosamine-chondroitin and (currently) l-arginine. Post-contest (April 24), my intent is to build muscle mass with a minimum of fat gain, and I have no plans at all that would interfere with a full 12-week commitment. Quite open to being a dietary as well as workout lab rat. I journal my workouts, food and progress as a matter of course.

I've been weight-training on and off for over ten years; seriously and with purpose for two.

Any chance?

K.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2004)

For those of you who were interested, but signed up too late, or who have been following some of the journals, my first article detailing the basics of the plan, and Phase I will be in next week's Mind and Muscle.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

i'm a little beat and i'm damn sore - but i seriously recommend checking out this article.


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> For those of you who were interested, but signed up too late, or who have been following some of the journals, my first article detailing the basics of the plan, and Phase I will be in next week's Mind and Muscle.


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

YAY!! cant wait!!  I feel the same Jenny!


----------



## jaim91 (May 4, 2004)

Where can  access this? What is mind and muscle?


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

www.avantlabs.com


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

ah this program is cake, i mean who doesnt do 56 sets workouts for fun!!


----------



## jaim91 (May 5, 2004)

Ah...this is really hardcore! What are testing for TP? I mean, why is this so secretive/ cutting edge?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2004)

It *was* secretive because TP wanted to publish it.  Check out all the "TP-PT" journals for phase 1 (of 3) details if you can't wait for the online article.


----------



## jaim91 (May 6, 2004)

What is the url for that?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> What is the url for that?



Do you mean the url for the journals?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=10


----------



## jaim91 (May 7, 2004)

Am I supposed to look for people's respective journal's with the phrase "TP-PT" in them? Or am I looking for a journal that TP  started?


----------



## Novo (May 7, 2004)

jaim91 - the journals are being logged by the various board members testing TP's protocol, all will have "TP-PT" in the title, yes (you already found Jodi's, for example, and there are several others). 

You'll need to infer what you can from what's within the logs for now - or just be patient and await the articles! You ARE keen to find out about it, hey


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> For those of you who were interested, but signed up too late, or who have been following some of the journals, my first article detailing the basics of the plan, and Phase I will be in next week's Mind and Muscle.



Perhaps you missed this post?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 7, 2004)

Sheesh! its about TIME!  

Ive been waiting for the 3rd part of Lyle McDonalds Periodization for Bodybuilders FOREVER! 

You guys just having a 24/7 partf over at Avant of what MAN


----------



## jaim91 (May 8, 2004)

What day does next week's article article come out? Will you be posting a url (please)? What is the mind and muscle website?


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Comes out this thursday or friday.  It will be on avantlabs.com


----------



## jaim91 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Your welcome, I will send you a link when I see that its up


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2004)

Its available.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2004)

That's issue 14.

The current is issue 19:

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?issueID=19


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

Nice article TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## jaim91 (May 14, 2004)

Wow...!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2004)

Comments?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Yea, im fucking sore!

I just started Phase II, and on back day, doing deadlifts I noticed that my quads are still VERY sore from Phase I.  Is this normal?  Its not really a muscle soreness, I feel it in my bones(thats what it feels like).

Great article BTW


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

This is probably a newb question, but...

Why does TP-PT work?  I mean, what makes hypertrophy "store up" during each phase, only to "explode" during the recovery/deloading weeks?

Howd you come up with the approach, anyway?  And whats the significance of prolonged periods of overtraining?  Could you get similar results doing high volume/frequency one week, and then low volume/frequency the next?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Why does TP-PT work?  I mean, what makes hypertrophy "store up" during each phase, only to "explode" during the recovery/deloading weeks?



It does not "store up" as you put it.  Rather, the final stages of overreaching (overtraining) will cause extreme muscular and CNS fatigue, and growth will be supress.  If you continued in this fashion, it would become very detrimental.

During the recovery and deloading phase, the muscles will recover, and growth will result.



> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_Howd you come up with the approach, anyway?



Honestly, I have played with parts of this for years.  Then one day, it just sort of hit me, and I scribbled it all down.  Then I played with it on a personal basis and tweaked it some.  Then I took 3-4 folks to give it a dry run, and we tweaked it a bunch.  Now there are about 20+ people about halfway through, that have not cause me to tweak it, but have (mostly) confirmed what I believed/expected to be true.  There insight has also refined my thinking some, especially on how it can and should be tailored to the individual.  



> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_And whats the significance of prolonged periods of overtraining?  Could you get similar results doing high volume/frequency one week, and then low volume/frequency the next?



No, I don't belive so.  Its the _progressive_ overload that is key to the body's adaptation, hence the name of the program.

Interesting questions though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2004)

FYI.  Part 2 of this article and the remainer of the program is now available.


----------



## BuzzU (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us updated TP


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

What will the third installment of the article contain?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2004)

Read this one and it will tell you.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Yea, I skimmed it


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 19, 2004)

May I please have the URL of the website where 1 and 2 are posted?


----------



## Novo (Jun 19, 2004)

You surely may  

Mind&Muscle is Avant's online magazine, you'll find it at www.mindandmuscle.net (worth spending time reading around the archives too, much useful info there)

TP's articles are in the current issue, and the one before. Link to Part II is here:
TP-PT Part II


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 20, 2004)

That's the money shot...thank you!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 20, 2004)

TP - I don't know whether you're going to check the thread or not, but I have a question. I don't have Microsoft Excel on my computer. Is there another progra, I can use to open the links to your works outs? Or is it possible for you to send them to me using another form?  Thanks


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2004)

Very intriguing program.  I don't think I could do those 50-some set workouts multiple days a week like that, but still interesting nonetheless.  I am considering trying a condensed version of this program in the future.  However, I want to give P-RR-S a little time once I start bulking again before I consider another training protocol.  I hope it garners much success for those who follow it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> TP - I don't know whether you're going to check the thread or not, but I have a question. I don't have Microsoft Excel on my computer. Is there another progra, I can use to open the links to your works outs? Or is it possible for you to send them to me using another form? Thanks


Have you been able to see it yet?


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 21, 2004)

Ya, I did go to both the website, but my computer doesn't have spreadsheet and can't open *.xls documents, so I couldn't get the progress chart, or the other ones that are on (I think) the second installment


----------



## TheChosen1 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi, this is a question for Twin Peak... or anyone that knows the science behind TP-PT.
Is there a specific scientific reason for the order of the 3 phases in TP-PT? for example, will my results be worse if I progressed in volume in phase 1, progressed in freqeuncy in phase 2, and intensity in phase 3? or is there a special reason for the phases.
And another question please. I am a strong believer in training each muscle group with many exercises. (ex. Id rather do 2 sets of 4 exercises, than 4 sets of 2 exercises. I belive this way my muscles will be hit from every angle for more fullness, and definition)
... so the question is: in Phase 1, since there are so few exercises for each bodypart, can i add some exercises? and if im going to add exercises, can I train 6 days a week in phase 1, instead of 4 days, just to distribute the volume equality?
Thanks, please answer ASAP


----------



## KillerAbz (Jul 6, 2004)

Interesting...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 12, 2004)

TheChosen1 said:
			
		

> Hi, this is a question for Twin Peak... or anyone that knows the science behind TP-PT.
> Is there a specific scientific reason for the order of the 3 phases in TP-PT? for example, will my results be worse if I progressed in volume in phase 1, progressed in freqeuncy in phase 2, and intensity in phase 3? or is there a special reason for the phases.
> And another question please. I am a strong believer in training each muscle group with many exercises. (ex. Id rather do 2 sets of 4 exercises, than 4 sets of 2 exercises. I belive this way my muscles will be hit from every angle for more fullness, and definition)
> ... so the question is: in Phase 1, since there are so few exercises for each bodypart, can i add some exercises? and if im going to add exercises, can I train 6 days a week in phase 1, instead of 4 days, just to distribute the volume equality?
> Thanks, please answer ASAP



Sorry, I just got back from vacation.

1)  The order isn't particularly important, but I believe the order selected would be optimal.

2)  You can add in exercises, but with the Volume Phase that won't work well at all, sorry.


----------



## TheChosen1 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks alot for the answers Twin Peak.
The reason I asked about the eorder of the phases is because I found this article on the web, which seemed to make alot of sence, and I'll quote what I read there:
"Weight training components (intensity, duration, frequency) are somewhat inversely proportionate to one another (I*D*F). This model suggests if one component is decreased, increasing one or both of the other components may make up for this loss... Intensity is the least forgiving of the three components, if intensity is decreased for a time, strength and muscle mass gains will likely deteriorate. Increasing frequency or duration can not make up for a decrease of intensity. Furthermore, intensity will be unintentionally decreased if duration is too great. Each additional set or exercise performed in a workout decreases the amount of weight that can be used. If someone is aware they have yet several sets and many exercises to perform, they will hold back and not put full effort early in the workout... A progressive intensity program seems to be the key factor in strength development, and consequentially muscle building".
(http://www.exrx.net/WeightTraining/LowVolumeTraining.html)
If that is true, then please explain to me how the frequency phase makes up for hypertrophy after the intensity phase, in TP-PT.
Btw TP-PT is an awsome name for a training program


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks.

I don't know what you mean by "makes up for hypertrophy."  If you are suggesting that intensity can be increased each week, for eternity, you are mistaken.


----------



## TheChosen1 (Jul 12, 2004)

hahah no I dont suggest that intensity will be increased each week. What I am saying though is this: 
After you finish the volume loading phase and move to the intensity loading phase, what you're doing is increasing the number of exercises, and intensity, while decreasing volume (2 pluses 1 minus). When you move from the intensity loading phase to the frequency loading phase, what happens is, the total volume drops and the intensity drops by ALOT, which frequency builds up (1 plus 2 minuses). So what im thinking is that the 3rd phase (frequency loading) may not be enought to make up for both the loses (intensity and volume). 
What do you say about this Twin Peak?
sorry for all these detailed questions, it's just that I just started the program, and I never tried anything like this. I wanna make sure I know it all works. 
Thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 13, 2004)

What you are not counting on, is that the deloading week (week one) sort of recalibrates things, from one phase to the next.  This is necessary not only to deload from the overreaching but as well as to set the table for the next stage.


----------



## TheChosen1 (Jul 13, 2004)

O ok. Thanks again


----------



## TheChosen1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Twin Peak if ur still around this forum, i have a problem  
I may go to some cottage for a week..... so i may not be able to train for a week.
Right now i just finished the last week of Phase 1 of TP-PT, and am starting Phase 2 on monday. 
When ill leave for a week it'll be the beginning of the third week in phase 2.
I REALLY dont wanna stop the program becuz of this!
What should i do?? will the program be useless already if i stop for a week?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2004)

It will be less effective, sure, but not a waste.  I would simply repeat the second week, upon your return.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2004)

If anyone is interested, I am hosting a chat on Avant this Thursday at 10 pm Eastern to discuss TP-PT as well as Carb Cycling, and integrating the two for optimal results.


----------

